
Ask HN: Review my meal delivery startup - adotmolajo
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve been reading HN for a few years now but I&#x27;ve never posted anything here.<p>I&#x27;ve created a landing page to see how popular this product idea is. In a nutshell, I&#x27;m working on an app which will allow anyone to order a hearty salad to their location of choice. This could be on a subscription model or one off purchases. The aim is to help busy people eat well without the hassle of preparing their own food.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;prefundia.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;view&#x2F;hearty-salads&#x2F;10792&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m a product manager by day and I am outsourcing the development of the app. My business partner is a seasoned chef and deliveries will be outsourced to a logistics team.<p>Does the business model sound viable?<p>Thanks,<p>Ade
HeartySalads
======
mtmail
You're mixing startup (submission title), idea (the page) and business model
(submission text). For others to asses the business model you'd have to
provide numbers. With the landing page (nice photos!) one can comment on the
idea only.

How big the target market it? And where it is (I see British Pound in the
screenshot so I assume somewhere in the UK)? Who is cooking the meals, how
they get delivered to the end user? What is the product or service? Is it the
app as a marketplace or is it vendor you buy meals directly from? Can it, or
is the goal, to scale? By the description is could be an app for single
restaurant or the next deliveroo
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deliveroo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deliveroo)).
Will it deliver to an address 5 miles away from the restaurant?

I know at this stage you only want to assess if people like the idea. I do
like it as an end user "sure, another delivery app", but realistical I'm not
from the UK so when I subscribe to the newsletter it's not a signal that I'd
ever become a customer.

~~~
adotmolajo
Thanks mtmail. The plan is to start in the UK, (as you have correctly gleaned)
specifically London. The meals will be prepared by a business associate who
has been in the food business for quite some time. Provided sales continue to
rise after launch, the plan is to scale to the the rest of the UK. The app
will serve as the shopfront for users to order our own meals and we will be
working with a delivery company to dispatch to anywhere in London. In order to
scale we will obviously have to engage with more chefs and delivery companies
around the country to guarantee freshness of the meals and timely delivery.

I hope this answers your questions.

------
brudgers
My biggest advice is build a web page not an app. It's easier for people to
find and access because all you need is to print the URL on a handbill and
hand those out on a busy street. And all the web page needs is a phone number
so that people can call in an order for a healthy salad. As a bonus, you get
to talk to them and find out what they want before going to the trouble of
building an automatic ordering system or even taking photos of salads because
those things don't matter if people aren't interested in ordering a healthy
salad.

Goog luck.

~~~
adotmolajo
Thanks! Appreciate the feedback!

